# Creating shade?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I will first start by saying that I have little to no imagination when it comes to landscaping, so any suggestions would be appreciated. A few years back I installed a small 50 gallon pond in the front landscaping. I thought I would easily keep some goldfish in there and have a nice little water feature. But the problem is that the pond has direct sunlight for most of the day. This has done two things, heat it up quickly, and created on heck of an algae farm. When there are no fish in it, I will shock it with some chlorine to get rid of the algae, but with fish I used and over the counter algae product. I don't recall the name of it, but it still allowed slime to build on the sides of the pond. The only thought I have had for creating shade is to put of a tree in front of it, but that won't work. It would be in the way of our front window, and hide the rest of the land scape. I did lay a large rock accross the pond to at least create some shadows for the the fish, but I don't think it was enough. 

I can post a photo later if it would help, but right now I am at work. Just wondering what others have done to create some shade for there ponds.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

When I had a garden pond i did as you and hung some rocks over the edges. I also built a waterfall and that created some shade. Do you have a filtration system?? I would think without one you are probably fighting a losing battle.


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

Try some netting or screening in a dark color
It's light and easily movable


:Falso try a small circulating pump--the ripples help block the sunlight


----------



## Rat (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have the room in your yard and it is not next to the house I would plant a green willow by the pond. They can grow up to 6 feet per year the first few years and will look natural next to the pond and fish.

Another option would be some of that tall grass (zebra is one variety) around the pond. This will grow about 6 feet and shade parts of it during the day.


----------

